# Question about rear drums.



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Recently I replaced the front pads and rotors on my cruze but let the rear drums and shoes remain the same due to very little wear. So what I’m asking now is it recommended to adjust the rear drums after replacing the front pads and rotors? My rear drums seem to sound louder than usual since replacing the fronts. Also, does anyone find they have have had to adjust their rear drums more than once?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's not uncommon for the brake asbestos buildup inside the drum. And for the adjuster to freeze up. as if they rusted up. One solution would be to take the adjusters apart. Clean up the threads. Light coating of anti seize. Reinstall. Sometimes they need a torch though to make them turn though. Might be easier to just buy new adjusters. They're fairly cheap. 

When i was a mechanic.. I usually had access to a wire wheel machine. You could clean the threads up to look brand new. Squirt some wd40 or whatever in the other peice. Followed by some carb or brake cleaner. 

I've been long retired so i'm guessing there's no more peep holes in the backing plate. You'll have to adjust the brakes manually instead of installing tire and spinning tire while you used a screwdriver to adjust through the hole.


----------

